# install FreeBSD raid controller B320i



## dmitriyby (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi! Problems installing FreeBSD 10.0. On server ProLiant DL360EGen8. RAID controller B320i. Please tell me where to find the driver for this controller for any version of FreeBSD.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 7, 2014)

dmitriyby said:
			
		

> Hi! Problems installing FreeBSD 10.0. On Server ProLiant DL360EGen8. Controller raid B320i. Pleas tell me where to find the driver for this controller for any version FreeBSD


I have no direct experience with that card, but from what other (Linux) users are telling me, it is actually a "Dumb Array" controller with a binary blob driver that makes it emulate the actual Smart Array hardware found on the higher-end HP controllers. I doubt there's a FreeBSD version of that driver. I'm told that you can put the card into legacy mode which makes the individual drives available to FreeBSD, but then you'll need to use some form of software RAID or ZFS if you want to combine multiple drives. The speed should be comparable with the card's "RAID" mode, since that is accomplished by the Linux driver anyway, not in hardware.

Here is what they told me to try:


```
To disable the B320i RAID, do this:

On Boot press F9 and enter the Setup

System Options
    SATA Controller Options
        Embedded SATA Configuration : Enable SATA Legacy Support

    HP Dynamic Smart Array B320i RAID Controller : Disabled

PCI Device Enable/Disable

    Intel(R) SATA Controller #1 : Enabled
    Intel(R) SATA Controller #2 : Enabled
    HP Dynamic Smart Array Accelerator Manager : Disabled
```


----------



## dmitriyby (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you! But I would like to install on controller b320i. Is there such a possibility? And is someone else faced with this problem?


----------

